# 7000 translations for ILT!



## fenixpollo

*I Love Translating,

Gracias, amiga

por todas tus aportaciones

por moderar con moderación, paciencia, inteligencia...

por tu actitud positiva

y por todo que has hecho para hacer este lugar tan especial.*

 *¡Feliz Séptimo Postiversario, ILT! *

  ​


----------



## elroy

Bravo on your wonderful, froggerific performance!

Happy seventh!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ribbit, ribbit, croac croac...​ 
That in Venezuelan frog language, means "Congratulations, darling, and keep up the good work!"

Now, let's go paaar-ty! ​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola ILT
es un honor contar contigo, eres Grande!! en corazón y en número de post 

Nos seguimos escribiendo.....

Un Beso desde Venezuela 
Rosa


----------



## piripi

* ¡¡Felicidades, ILT!!  *​ 

Wow...7000!! ¡Muchísimas gracias por tus valiosos aportes y que lleguen muchos más!

Piripi


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iFelicidades y gracias a mi rana preferida!  

iY Provecho!

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades a una gran forera y extraordinaria moderadora en estos 7.000 valiosos aportes!!!  Es un privilegio poder contar contigo.

Con un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡¡¡Wow...7000!!!


¡Y de calidad!

Gracias por estos momentos de felicidad que nos brindas.

Besos,
Martine


----------



## Gévy

¡Ohhhhhhhhhh, 7000! Tienes un don especial, no cabe duda, lo haces perfecto todo, ¡qué envidia!

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Vanda

Menina 7000 km!?! Uau, você vai longe!

Obrigada por sua ajuda constante.​


----------



## krolaina

*¡Muchas congratulations Super-Mod!*


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for your posts, ILT.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones!! (aunque no nos crucemos tan a menudo..... ).


----------



## danielfranco

ILT, munchas felicidades por un logro di'altiro tan chido.


----------



## loladamore

Muchas felicidades, ILT, y gracias por ayudarnos a mejorar nuestras habilidades lingüísticas y nuestra conducta forera.

¡7000 saludos!


----------



## ampurdan

¡¡¡¡¡ILTITAAAAA!!!! SIETE MIL MARAVILLAS RANILES van saltando alegremente por los foros! ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mate

ILT: Gracias por ponerme en mi lugar cada vez que saco los pies fuera del plato (lo que, dicho sea de paso, constituye mi tendencia natural).

* ¡¡Felicidades, ILT!!  *​Mateamargo​


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena! Pero... ¿habéis dicho siete mil? 

Get a life! 

Un saludo cordial desde Inglaterra.


----------

